# Science Fair Pesticides in Honey Experiment



## PMoran (Feb 16, 2021)

My daughter's science fair topic involves testing the amount of pesticides in honey.

Her hypothesis is that honey from "backyard bee keepers" (single family home backyards in suburban NE Ohio with three or fewer hives) will have LESS pesticide than honey produced for commercial sale.

The challenge we are encountering is that test kits for pesticides can be cost prohibitive. 


Has anyone out there tested their honey for pesticides? Are there other "reasonably" priced testing kits. Some of our samples collected in the fall have crystalizied. Will that matter?

Thank you for any support you can offer!

Petra


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

I can't speak to testing for pesticides but I do hope you'll post the results! I think this is a fantastic and original science fair project!

And it shouldn't matter if the honey is crystalized. All pure honey eventually crystalizes. You'll likely need to liquify it for your just, just please don't microwave it, this will likely effect the results you are after. It's best to keep it in a water bath of as close to 100-110 degrees as you can get until it's liquid. This can be an art of it's own as getting it too hot can effect the values of the honey. A simple method may be putting some water on an electric skillet on low, as even the low setting on a stove will eventually heat it too high. I recently did a post on here that my hot tub ended up being the perfect solution to liquifying it without overheating it. However, it can take a couple days to do properly.


----------



## Struttinbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

PMoran said:


> My daughter's science fair topic involves testing the amount of pesticides in honey.
> 
> Her hypothesis is that honey from "backyard bee keepers" (single family home backyards in suburban NE Ohio with three or fewer hives) will have LESS pesticide than honey produced for commercial sale.
> 
> ...


Ive never tested for them. But I did use to live in Brimfield! lol.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I have seen it discussed and suggested far more pesticide and chemicals per acre in urban than in agricultural settings. You wouldnt want to pasture your milk cow on a golf course!


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Don’t know what the fees would be but it might be worth checking with usda.





National Science Laboratories | Agricultural Marketing Service







www.ams.usda.gov


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

It has been discussed and prices mentioned here on the forum. Should be able to get some info there. If I remember is is very pricey.


----------



## PMoran (Feb 16, 2021)

crofter said:


> I have seen it discussed and suggested far more pesticide and chemicals per acre in urban than in agricultural settings. You wouldnt want to pasture your milk cow on a golf course!


I also suspect that we may see more pesticides in the "backyard" honey - but I'm not sure the 7th grader is there yet. 
I know we have hives in our (small) local national park....and would be especially curious to test that honey in comparison


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

PMoran said:


> I also suspect that we may see more pesticides in the "backyard" honey - but I'm not sure the 7th grader is there yet.
> I know we have hives in our (small) local national park....and would be especially curious to test that honey in comparison


Agree with more chems in the backyard honey.
Walmart sells literally tons of chems people dump on plants in their yard, "to help them"

to be accurate one would need some High end gear like a gas chromatograph or something, a university may be a good place to check.

good luck

GG


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I’ve had beeswax tested and to get a full spectrum analysis is (I think) around $400 per sample. Nice idea for a science project but not sure how workable it will be. I wouldn’t start with any assumptions, though, my best guess would be that the results might be the opposite of what you might assume. Commercial agricultural application of pesticides now must be done by licensed applicators under pretty strict guidelines. Now check the labels on the myriad of products being offered for retail sale to anyone, with no restrictions aside from the assumption that folks will read and follow all the small print on the label. Now consider that your bees are at the mercy of every home owner within a bees flying range of around 3 miles or approximately 7 square miles!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

A better idea for an experiment might be to test the range of a bee by putting out some brightly colored attractant and watch your hive entrance for bees with telltale signs of having foraged there. Maybe someone could chime in with some suggestions as I know such experiments have been done. The tricky part is bees will typically not go any further than they need to so it’s all pretty condition dependent. I have personally confirmed ranges of 3 miles on a couple different occasions where they were foraging off of unique nectar sources.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Neonicotinoid residues in honey from urban and rural environments - Environmental Science and Pollution Research


Pesticide residues in honey can negatively affect bee health. Although recent studies have detected neonicotinoid residues in honeys from around the world, little is known about how residues relate to land use and vegetation composition. To investigate potential relationships, we sampled...




link.springer.com









EBSCOhost | 137269472 | Pesticide Contamination in Central Kentucky Urban Honey: A Pilot Study.







web.b.ebscohost.com












(PDF) Urban honey - the aspects of its safety


PDF | To contribute to the development of urban beekeeping, we designed this study to obtain more information about the contamination of urban bee... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net












Determination of polychlorinated biphenyls in honeybee, pollen, and honey samples from urban and semi-urban areas in Turkey - Environmental Science and Pollution Research


In recent years, honeybees and bee products such as pollen and honey have been used as bioindicators for monitoring environmental pollution. Unfortunately, there are few studies about polychlorinated biphenyl (PCB) concentrations in honeybees and bee products from Turkey. Honeybee and pollen...




link.springer.com


----------



## RobPS (Jan 14, 2021)

I have no knowledge that would help the original poster, but I applaud this project for science fair! Kudos to this budding young scientist!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

My honey is tested if going to be exported to Japan. It costs a lot more than 50 bucks. A cheap "home testing" kit may find something, but probably not to such a fine degree.


----------



## ShelleyStuart (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll echo the recommendation of reaching out to a local (or local-ish) university, and don't be shy about working the "girls in STEM" angle. I'd start with OSU: they have an Integrated Pest Management department (Home | Integrated Pest Management) and here's a starter list of research being done on pollinators -- Pollinators | Integrated Pest Management. Those involved in that research may be a good place to start. Another might be the folks behind their intelligent sprayer (Ohio State’s Newly Developed Intelligent Sprayer Reduces Pesticide Use, Off-target Contamination). Their extension program (Home | OSU Extension) might also have some insight.

Another approach, although not easy reading, would be to use Google Scholar to search for articles close to her area of interest. In this case I ran one with "chemical residue honey united states". She can then reach out to the primary researcher on the paper (usually the first listed). Clicking on "Related Articles" under a good paper can help hone in quickly. Here's a link to something similar that just looks at glyophosphates, but not to the detail she needs: http://www.innocua.net/web/download...y-corn-and-soy-products-2161-0525.1000249.pdf


----------



## Betty Boop (Apr 29, 2020)

PMoran said:


> My daughter's science fair topic involves testing the amount of pesticides in honey.
> 
> Her hypothesis is that honey from "backyard bee keepers" (single family home backyards in suburban NE Ohio with three or fewer hives) will have LESS pesticide than honey produced for commercial sale.
> 
> ...


I spent 10 years as a high school Science Teacher and mentor for students competing in science fairs. I think this is a great project idea. Some programs have a small budget to fund these projects. I am sure that some one reached out and mentioned Universities as a resource. There is probably some graduate student working on collecting data on just this topic. She may even reach out to a published researcher and seek help. Sometimes they will invite a young student in and mentor. Most research grants have an educational component they want to meet. They may welcome your daughter's input. She provides samples of honey and/or wax and the researcher does the testing and shares data with your daughter. Is there a local bee club that might sponsor her research? This is a very exciting project.


----------



## montyhp (Aug 27, 2016)

A couple of suggestions,
1. If you can't find a local university, you might want to reach out to Texas A&M university. They have a very active apiculture program. Maybe they can pair your daughter with an undergraduate student to do some measurements.
2. Pick a single pesticide (maybe glysophate) and hypothesize that the levels of that pesticide will be higher or lower in backyard beekeeping. I know a lot of glysophate is sold to individuals, but many cornfields are drenched in glysophate each year just before planting. Glysophate has a 3 week half life if I recall, so that may impact your measurements. Your daughter could make the case that Glysophate levels can be considered a surrogate for all pesticide use. The reason I recommend this is having a single analyte will probably be much cheaper than a broad spectrum assay.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

I can't help, but I think that is cool. I really like your thought about getting some honey from the nearby National Forest too. That would be a really telling study: Urban vs. Agricultural vs. Isolated. Great project. Good luck and please, please, please share your project with us. Thank you.


----------



## FL Bee Works (Jan 16, 2021)

Gray Goose said:


> Agree with more chems in the backyard honey.
> Walmart sells literally tons of chems people dump on plants in their yard, "to help them"
> 
> to be accurate one would need some High end gear like a gas chromatograph or something, a university may be a good place to check.
> ...


 Your daughter could email Jamie @ the UF Bee Lab and ask for his help. This seems like it would be right up his alley. Or at least one of his grad students. He may also have research studies to reference to boot! Good luck with her SFP. Smart girl to come up with that original of an idea! Very interested to hear her results, so will be following! 

Katherine 
FL Bee Works, LLC


----------



## Outdoor N8 (Aug 7, 2015)

The University of Maryland, Bee Research Laboratory in Beltsville has already done some research on this type of topic.


Bee Research Laboratory : USDA ARS


It is part of what has driven the Bee-Informed partnership: Bee Informed Partnership – Using beekeepers' real world experience to solve beekeepers' real world problems

Asking a $50 home kit to perform the same function as a *gas chromatograph mass spectrometer* (*GC/MS*); would be quite the reach. You might inquire at your local collage/Univ. with a Chemistry Department. Understand, the time and Technician required to do this "simple test" is a scheduled request on typically shared equipment.

FWIW. When my comb, a lipid, was tested (10 hive sampled) in a national study four years ago by the UM/Beltsville lab., ZERO pesticides were found (250 pesticides were looked for); and this would have been accurate enough to find an eye dropper worth of 'pesticide mix' in an Olympic swimming pool (.002 PPM).

I didn't notice what grade your daughter is in, perhaps something on what constitutes a 'pesticide' according to FIFRA, what an LD50 is, why it matters, and some known figures compared to the most 'toxic' thing in a bee hive: the worker bee itself. Best of luck.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Outdoor N8 said:


> FWIW. When my comb, a lipid, was tested (10 hive sampled) in a national study four years ago by the UM/Beltsville lab., ZERO pesticides were found (250 pesticides were looked for); and this would have been accurate enough to find an eye dropper worth of 'pesticide mix' in an Olympic swimming pool (.002 PPM).


Is there a link to this study?


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I would be careful what I ask for in regards to testing. If one asks for a test for pesticides, then writes a paper stating there is no glysophate in the sample, it could be wrong. I don't think the test will find what wasn't searched for as glysophate is an herbicide. The labs are probably very specific about these things.
I would hate to hear of someone getting tripped up by confusing an herbicide with a pesticide.
I too, hope you will share your results with us and good luck.

Alex


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

AHudd said:


> I would be careful what I ask for in regards to testing. If one asks for a test for pesticides, then writes a paper stating there is no glysophate in the sample, it could be wrong. I don't think the test will find what wasn't searched for as glysophate is an herbicide. The labs are probably very specific about these things.
> I would hate to hear of someone getting tripped up by confusing an herbicide with a pesticide.
> I too, hope you will share your results with us and good luck.
> 
> Alex


There is a recent posting on BEE-L by Jerry Bromenshenk regarding a recent paper on the testing of pollens for traces of insecticides where the findings are that only 18% were free of any residue and the remainder was mostly in the parts per billion. It will be hard to find any strips that would measure parts per billion. The posting heading is "Pesticides "


----------



## FL Bee Works (Jan 16, 2021)

AHudd said:


> I would be careful what I ask for in regards to testing. If one asks for a test for pesticides, then writes a paper stating there is no glysophate in the sample, it could be wrong. I don't think the test will find what wasn't searched for as glysophate is an herbicide. The labs are probably very specific about these things.
> I would hate to hear of someone getting tripped up by confusing an herbicide with a pesticide.
> I too, hope you will share your results with us and good luck.
> 
> Alex


Very good insight. Since I am not an expert in anything pesticidal/herbicididal I would be one of the ones that have made that mistake. Thank you


----------



## FL Bee Works (Jan 16, 2021)

AHudd said:


> I would be careful what I ask for in regards to testing. If one asks for a test for pesticides, then writes a paper stating there is no glysophate in the sample, it could be wrong. I don't think the test will find what wasn't searched for as glysophate is an herbicide. The labs are probably very specific about these things.
> I would hate to hear of someone getting tripped up by confusing an herbicide with a pesticide.
> I too, hope you will share your results with us and good luck.
> 
> Alex


Very good insight. Since I am not an expert in anything pesticidal/herbicididal I would be one of the ones that have made that mistake


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

FL Bee Works said:


> Very good insight. Since I am not an expert in anything pesticidal/herbicididal I would be one of the ones that have made that mistake. Thank you


No problem, it is a subject that is discussed on this forum quite often.

Alex


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

johno said:


> There is a recent posting on BEE-L by Jerry Bromenshenk regarding a recent paper on the testing of pollens for traces of insecticides where the findings are that only 18% were free of any residue and the remainder was mostly in the parts per billion. It will be hard to find any strips that would measure parts per billion. The posting heading is "Pesticides "


Yes, the posting heading is "Pesticides", which in my opinion is a misnomer cooked up by the Insecticide marketing arm of the industry to make it seem as though these particular chemicals only kill the pests in the insect world, but that would be another thread. Pesticides/insecticides kill insects, Glysophate/herbicides kill plants.
The reason I brought up the subject was because other posters have suggested tests for glysophate calling it an insecticide/pesticide. I was trying to gently point out the difference, without calling anyone out, to avoid any confusion the OP may experience.
Shouldn't we try to convey accurate information to the young future beekeepers?

Alex


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

AHudd said:


> Yes, the posting heading is "Pesticides", which in my opinion is a misnomer cooked up by the Insecticide marketing arm of the industry to make it seem as though these particular chemicals only kill the pests in the insect world, but that would be another thread. Pesticides/insecticides kill insects, Glysophate/herbicides kill plants.
> The reason I brought up the subject was because other posters have suggested tests for glysophate calling it an insecticide/pesticide. I was trying to gently point out the difference, without calling anyone out, to avoid any confusion the OP may experience.
> Shouldn't we try to convey accurate information to the young future beekeepers?
> 
> Alex


Some plants are also pests, no matter what you want to call the chemicals just read the paper. most of the chemical residue is from ascaricides and except for a few cases neonics were almost undetectable. the few cases that they were was from the early planter dust and from places where multiple plantings occurred over a short period.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I think I'm catching on now. Glyphosate is an herbicide that can be registered as a pesticide because it kills plants that can be considered pests which includes all plants depending on ones perception, but it does not kill insects so it is not an insecticide.
Then we have insecticides that are also pesticides because they kill insects, but can not be herbicides because they don't kill plants.
So, pesticides can kill practically all insects and plants regardless of their benefits so long as someone can claim any plant or insect is a pest in a given set of circumstances. Sounds like a legal maneuver to me rather than a practical description. 
I see your point, but I think when ordering a test for what is in honey I think the lab is going to want the person submitting the sample to be more specific, rather than the all inclusive pesticides. It may be less expensive that way. You are correct, the title is "Pesticides". 
Alex


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Outdoor N8 said:


> the most 'toxic' thing in a bee hive: the worker bee itself. Best of luck.


I would argue that at times, the most toxic thing in a beehive is the beekeeper!


----------



## Woofee (Jan 31, 2021)

Pesticide is a catch all name, or an umbrella name for everything underneath of it.

We have termiticides, insecticides, rodenticides, miticides, herbicides, fungicides, basically anything which ends with a 'cide/s' falls under Pesticide. When we talk about these as a whole or in general, we refer to them as Pesticides, when we need to differentiate between two types of pesticide, maybe due to the application, target host, mode of action we might use a more specific nomenclature. 

An example might be, "what Pesticide do I need to treat for termites", which I could reply "the best Termiticide would be A or B", this would make it more specific to treating termites, although to confuse the situation, an Insecticide would also work in killing Termites, but would not be specifically labeled as a treatment for Termites. Ok, I'm going to stop before this gets more complicated than it needs to be.

Basically Pesticide is the head of the "household", which everyone else belongs to.


----------



## Outdoor N8 (Aug 7, 2015)

jim lyon said:


> Is there a link to this study?


Jim Lyon, here is the full list: Bee Informed Partnership -
/pesticides_wax/
"This report lists the level of detection (LOD) and the prevalence (percentage that the pesticide occurred) in all samples taken across the country as part of wax sampling since 2017."


----------



## Fina's bees (Feb 25, 2021)

PMoran said:


> My daughter's science fair topic involves testing the amount of pesticides in honey.
> 
> Her hypothesis is that honey from "backyard bee keepers" (single family home backyards in suburban NE Ohio with three or fewer hives) will have LESS pesticide than honey produced for commercial sale.
> 
> ...


The bees do not die from pesticides, but from inecticides, like "TALSTAR", which everybody use against 
all insects on their backyard, over billions of Pounds a year..It's nerve toxin, if bee come back, will spread
to other bees, and they will leave the hive, and You got CCD.You call local inspector, he will tell you
VARROA. This poison is so powerful so is killing all big insects.You will not find in the hive.


----------

